# Kaiser 26 good boat?



## soverel28 (May 8, 2001)

Does anybody have any info on a 
Kaiser 26. How are they built?
Are they really slow? And what about sailing 
qualities?
Thanks,
PB


----------



## Oldsalt_1942 (Aug 23, 2002)

I owned a Kaiser 26 for nearly 10 years and it isn''t true that one of the happiest moments in a man''s life is the day he sells his boat.

I had hull #24 of the 26 they built. I talked to John Kaiser for over an hour when I bought the boat back in ''92.

As far as construction is concerned, she''s a tank. By that I mean I''ve gone out in stuff that had 46 footers turning back, but my boat just shouldered her way through like a running back through the line. She wasn''t slow. When I was down in Belize, towing a 10'' Avon semi-rigid, I did five knots. I was happy with that. 

Once I had her tweeked "just right" and sailed for almost two hours without touching the tiller and not having it hooked up to the Navik windvane.

I lived on that boat for almost 6 years. Since I''m only 5''9" tall there was plenty of headroom.

The old Volvo Penta gas engine and, according to a survey done by the previous owner, the serial number was 1!!! She was served very well by an 8 hp Suzuki. Mounted on a bracket on the port side of her pretty wineglass transom that O/B pushed the boat along at hull speed at just over 1/2 throttle. The space vacated by the engine and fuel tank gave the boat a massive amount of storage. A big Igloo fit comfortably under the sink.

The Kaiser 26 has classic lines and everyone that ever saw my boat (it wasn''t white, that''s all I''ll say) fell in love with her.I fell in love with her and wish I still had her.

The Navik windvane was a winner! I went off for seven months by myself to Mexico, Belize and Guatemala. With the Navik it was set the sails, pick the course and set the vane. Then sit in the shade of the dodger and read.

If there was one complaint it would be the narrow beam. Of course that''s what gave her a good turn of speed and contributed to her good looks. And extra beam just means you''ve got more room to store "stuff" you collect.

If the price is right, do it!


----------



## soverel28 (May 8, 2001)

Thanks for the info.
This one is very pretty but
needs a complete overhaul.
Two years ago I brought back a
Soverel28 from the grave. I need a
year or two to recover from that.
PB


----------



## bbsail (Feb 23, 2013)

soverel28 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> This one is very pretty but
> needs a complete overhaul.
> Two years ago I brought back a
> ...


I am looking at a Kaiser 26 as a possible first sailboat. Very limited production, but well made. It has a 10hp diesel, good rigging-from what I have seen in pictures from the owner. I am looking forward to meeting her in person. Hy height is 6" and I am hoping the vberth is just enough. Glad to know there is someone out there who has one and willing to share their views.


----------

